
"Why is firefox blocked?" Hacked! - ivankirigin
http://www.whyisfirefoxblocked.com/
======
palish
The real site is <http://www.whyfirefoxisblocked.com>

~~~
Goladus
That pisses me off, but I suppose it is inevitable.

Browsers identify themselves as a courtesy, so that designers can ensure code
renders properly. Treating that like a security feature is like breaking house
rules.

------
piers
I don't understand why this guy has taken offence. Whats the betting that it's
from someone at MS?

------
pg
What sites block firefox?

~~~
ivankirigin
Some background:
[http://www.oreillynet.com/xml/blog/2007/08/dear_whyfirefoxis...](http://www.oreillynet.com/xml/blog/2007/08/dear_whyfirefoxisblockedcom.html)

~~~
ivankirigin
This site redirects firefox users <http://jacklewis.net/weblog/>

------
sbraford
YES! This freaking rocks.

